# Haix Sizing and Width



## Shepard

I'm looking for a new pair of boots. I decided on Haix R2's. But... before I drop $220 online, I need the sizing chart so I know how they fit, and the width. So: Anyone with these boots: How do you like em? Anyone know where to find the sizing guide (I need the size AND width)?


----------



## shfd739

I've had 3 pairs of Haix and they are the only boots I wear now. I think mine ran pretty true to size. Ill look Friday and let you know, I don't remember right off what size I wear and they run compared to my other shoes.


----------



## Bullets

They run true to size, I have been wearing special fighters for 6 months. They were stiff at first but are now very comfortable. I really like their new boot. I am a 13 in everything from Nike's to Sperry and am a 13 in Haix


----------



## 325Medic

I have / been issued the station boot with toe cap and the USAR boot. I wear the USAR boot currently and I think they run true to size.

325.


----------



## retarmyeng06

Buy, buy, buy, says I! 

Have spent the last 30 years wearing various brands of boots and none, bar none, are as good as Haix IMHO. I have a hard time with the width of most steel toe boots; usually sacrificing fit for the sake of comfort in the toe box. The Haix I wear, don't remember the style, run true to size and the toe box is not an issue. And they were comfortably all day long.


----------



## socalmedic

I have 5-6 pair of Haix, all different styles, X-2, R1, R1, USAR. they run true to size and are the most comfy boots BAR NONE. only down side is they are not as breathable as I would like and my toes sweat in them. and before yall start complaining about how many I have I am not made of money... I got them on demo years ago when they where introduced at the Fire expo for $50 each h34r:

BUY THEM!!!!!!!!


----------



## gkygrl

*True to size*

I usually wear a men's size 9 (better than a women's 10 or 10.5).   I just got a pair of Haix Airpower R1's (men's 9) and they fit true to size and feel great.  I actually bought a pair of the "seconds" but I am unsure what the defect was.  Absolutely nothing I can figure out and the lacing provides some nice adjustable fitting options.  The only boots I have ever owned that come with a manual!

I was concerned that they were not going to fit well but they fit great and give ample room in the toe box.

For reference, I have worn Bates, 5.11 Atac and Keen hiking boots (Detroit mid) and these are definitely a cut above.  I digress ... but 5 hours in the brand new pair and they feel great and true to size.


----------

